# Quantity Surveying in New Zealand



## louimack (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi there

I'm just about to embark on searching for employment in New Zealand as a quantity surveyor and wondered whether anyone had gone through this process recently or was looking to do the same and could pass on any tips.

I have over 10 years experience and from scouring the internet and reading various industry publications it would seem there is a desparate need for experienced quantity surveyors? 

However, from speaking with specialist recruiters they seems to be less enthusiastic and say there is little chance of securing employment unless i fly out to New Zealand and start the process there.

On the other hand from visiting an expo for New Zealand last week the representatives from New Zealand immigration seemed to indicate that employers are willing to conduct interview on skype to secure skilled employees from the UK.

I am contacting the main contruction employers speculatively but wondered if anyone had any advice.

Many thanks

Louimack


----------

